# sticky urine



## KOTCHULOOKIN (Jan 23, 2008)

My 8 yr old Maltese has sticky urine. I noticed this when she missed her pp pad and went on the wood floor. By the time I found it, it had dried. 
Estee was rescued from a puppy mill at 5, so I don't know much about her, although she was diagnosed with INFLAMMATORY BOWEL DISEASE about a year ago, and takes 1.25mg of Prednisalone every other day. Her blood was tested about 3-4 months ago, and there were no problems other than some slight irregularities, due to her steroid use. She has always been a heavy drinker and urinates a lot, and I haven't really noticed any issues with her. I don't know if her urine is always sticky, as she usually hits the pad, or I get the mistake right away. 
Does this sound normal? I see my vet a lot, and I think she is beginning to feel that I am a bit of a hypocondriac when it comes to my little animal children. Does anyone have any input on the situation?
Much appreciated.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

At her age, and with her background, AND with her medication schedule, I'd have her tested for diabetes. Prednisolone can trigger diabetes, and it's pretty common in older dogs anyway. It's worth the testing anyway.


----------



## KOTCHULOOKIN (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks For The Advice. I Will Make An Appointment Right Away.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

KOTCHULOOKIN said:


> Thanks For The Advice. I Will Make An Appointment Right Away.


Just wondering, what were the results?


----------



## KOTCHULOOKIN (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I got her to the vet, and sure enough, she has diabetes, but she hadn't started to get sick yet, so we nipped it in the bud. She is doing very well on two shots a day and her drinking and urinating have gone WAY down, so I am looking forward to many more years with her. Thanks so much for the advice and for the concern. Sometimes we know what we have to do, but just need some re-assurance that we're not crazy.
Thanks again.


----------



## CG's Bichon (Nov 4, 2013)

I was doing some research on sticky unine and came across you question. I read you are giving you Estee Prednisalone and this is really a bad drug to keep a dog on. May I suggest you give her probotics to help her immune system. I always give my dogs probotics when they have to take an antibotic, which I hate to give them.
Good luck - puppy mills are the worst.


----------

